# White nipple, breast pain...improper latching, thrush, or vasospasms?



## SilverMoon010 (Jul 15, 2009)

Ok, not sure what to think. My baby is 3 weeks old. I started experiencing this terrible pain in my left breast a few days ago. At first, I couldn't differentiate if I was having this pain in my nipple, aerola, or entire breast. I tried massaging my breast everywhere when I felt this pain and it hurt when I did so, so I assume the pain is all over but I think it's mostly my nipple. I noticed my nipple turns white after feeding, but not right away. After about 20 minutes or so, it will turn white, then more bluish, then normal color. Then, I'll experience the burning-type pain in my breast. It doesn't hurt at all when he feeds. Just afterwards and at other times in between feedings at random times. I don't notice white spots in his mouth. I am also not prone to yeast infections but I'm not sure if that means anything. It is very painful. At first, it was just the left breast, and it has been like that for days. However, today, I felt it slightly in my right breast, not nearly as bad though (not yet anyway). I have noticed recently also that my little guy has been pulling himself off on his own at times which he didn't used to do before. He'll go back to it, but he does release himself off.

One thing to note is that when he was born, I noticed he always had some issues latching on my left side, which is the side where the pain originally started, which also makes me think it might be a latch issue (maybe an issue with my left nipple). I've tried changing positions and baby's angle while latching, but that doesn't always seem to work.

After one of my feedings, I started to feel the burning-nipple pain where it was turning white, so I took advice from an article and used the blow dryer (dry heat) to dry my nipple and it subsided and that horrible pain that normally follows didn't come that time. I was happy about that.

Anyone else experience these problems? If so, what was it?


----------



## motherhendoula (Feb 13, 2009)

Just off the top of my head....i think this COULD be Raynauds Syndrome

http://www.breastfeedinginc.ca/content.php?pagename=doc-V-RP

do you live in the North? - i think Dr. Jack Newman also some info on his website about it. IF thats what it is - i have heard good things about vitamin therapy.


----------



## pickle18 (Jan 27, 2012)

I had something similar, though I always attributed it to a poor latch or teething (for some reason, we always had a harder time on one side, too). I remember my nipple turning white, sometimes with or without pain. I have Raynaud's (associated with lupus) but NEVER saw the connection!!!







I always have problems with it in my fingers, toes, ears, etc. - but never thought it could extend to nipples. Very interesting - thanks, motherhendoula! Good suggestions in the article.

OP - Have you talked to a lactation consultant about it? The only other advice I can offer is that when I had poor latch for a while football hold helped sometimes (though it seems like you've already tried a variety of positions...) and so did readjusting his latch periodically once he was on by putting pressure on his chin (to open wider) or using my finger to break the latch and trying again, making sure as much of the areola as possible was taken in. For some reason, he would latch fine on one side (and stay good throughout), and needed some help/readjustment on the other periodically during his feeding...good luck!!!


----------



## illiterati (Aug 12, 2011)

Well in my experience it was all three. Initial bad latch (and antibiotics for GBS) led to thrush resulting in what I'm sure we're vasospasms. In my case when we finally kicked the thrush after three months (diflucan finally did the trick) the vasospasms finally went away. One thin that helped both the thrush and the spasms was to rinse my nipples with warm water after feeding. It rinsed off the milk the thrush fed on and warmed my nipples. I definitely saw a reduction in the burning sensation.


----------



## SilverMoon010 (Jul 15, 2009)

Can you develop vasospasms/Raynaud's without having thrush, or do the two go hand-in-hand?

Moutherhendoula: I read that article you posted and that describes my issues to a T.

Pickle18: I did talk to an LC from LaLeche earlier. She really just said it could be a latch issue, and at that point it was really only affecting my one breast, so she kind of thought thrush would be ruled out as she said that would most likely affect both breasts.


----------



## PatioGardener (Aug 11, 2007)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SilverMoon010*
> 
> Can you develop vasospasms/Raynaud's without having thrush, or do the two go hand-in-hand?


Unless you are prone to vasospasms, or have Raynaud's, nipple vasospasms are most likely to happen because of some sort of nipple trauma - could be from a latch issue, or a bite, or an infection (like thrush). Dr. Newman suggests "The treatment for vasospasm is to fix the original cause of the pain" and I totally agree. But you can do things that help the vasospasm while you work on the original problem.

Have you tried latching in the football hold on the left breast? That may get you a better latch if baby prefers that side for anatomical reasons.

Hang in there!


----------



## SilverMoon010 (Jul 15, 2009)

How do doctors diagnose and differentiate as to whether a person has thrush, vasospasms, Raynaud's, or just plain old latch problems? (Do I go to my OB/GYN for this problem?) I'm not sure if I go to my doctor and explain my symptoms, she would be able to tell which issue I have. (My baby does have a ped appointment Monday, so maybe he can tell if he has thrush by looking into his mouth. I can't really tell. From what I see, there are no raised white spots or lesions at all and I assume it would be pretty obvious.)

Also, any ideas as to why this issue started 3 weeks into breastfeeding? I thought everything was going very smoothly, baby is gaining weight great, but I am thrown for a loop now.

Can time simply heal this issue on its own if it's in fact nipple trauma, if I find a better latching position?

Sorry, just realized I asked like 20 questions in one post







I just have so many!


----------



## pickle18 (Jan 27, 2012)

I haven't had personal experience with thrush, so I'm not super helpful on that, but it sounds like it could just be a latch issue. I do think that thrush is supposed to be pretty obvious, but it wouldn't hurt to ask the ped. One other symptom of thrush can be a yeast infection diaper rash (red, splotchy defined borders, persistent and hard to get rid of, spreads to genital area, etc.) although this can also occur totally independently of thrush.

If you can, I would put a call in to your OB/GYN and just get their opinion on what it might be and if they think you need to be seen. Mine was helpful when I had mastitis (ended up needing antibiotics to finally kick it).

As to why it's happening now...wish I had an easy answer! I did find that in the early weeks, we would be going well and then all of a sudden need a refresher course (and I really had to stay on top of the latch then, like I mentioned above). Just something you have to kind of stay on top of - baby is still learning, so even if they seem to have the hang of it, they can still need help getting back on track once in a while. Not sure if this is some kind of purposeful experimentation or just a thing that happens? Eventually, around 3 months my milk supply regulated and latching issues weren't so much of a big deal either (although they popped up every so often...a reminder to pay attention and still help him with his "form"







).

Above all, hang in there, mama!







Don't get discouraged - you both will get through this, and your breastfeeding relationship with your child is much more important and will last much longer than this lil bump in the road. Hope you get some answers soon and get back to smooth sailin'!


----------



## SilverMoon010 (Jul 15, 2009)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pickle18*
> 
> Above all, hang in there, mama!
> 
> ...










Thank you! I so needed that pep talk. I was about to throw in the towel because of the pain but I'm trying to stick it through. It really helps to hear other mamas with sore breasts, white nipples, and burning, searing pain! Wait, that didn't come out right, but you know what I mean


----------



## pickle18 (Jan 27, 2012)

Haha of course! Definitely keep us posted. And just keep reminding yourself of all the many, many benefits (your babe's health now/future, your health, convenience [no bottles to mix, etc. - even if it doesn't seem convenient now!], cost, close relationship with your child and all the many rewards you'll reap from that, even your baby's IQ...). And that this is only temporary!

Your post was actually a blessing to me because it reminded me how new and rocky things can be at first - now that DS is 10 months, I kind of take it for granted.







But I remember dealing with engorgement, mastitis, foremilk/hindmilk imbalance, overactive letdown - and almost throwing in the towel! I also kept telling myself, "They say it gets easier at 3 months...they say it gets easier, everything balances out..." (this was easy to chant like a zombie, because I truly was a sleep-deprived zombie, haha)

You will get there! I think patience and persistence are honestly the most important things, especially early on. "Imperfect" breastfeeding is still the most awesome thing you can do for your lil one! And you both are still learning, so take comfort in that. Definitely continue to try out new positions, the tricks in that article, or speak to other professionals to get the help you need, though. I initially felt weird asking my doc random questions, but the truth is, that's what they are there for! And if they can't help, they should help direct you to someone who can.


----------



## illiterati (Aug 12, 2011)

I just also wanted to add that if I had it to do over again I would have been way more persistent with my healthcare providers. I just got to a point where being in pain was my new normal. Then after mastitis I good hooked on Advil, and was still in some pain. So please also realize that with normal breastfeeding there should be zero pain. I remember being totally content when I finally got it down to 3/10 on a pain scale. But please don't make my mistake. Be persistent. Once I got to pain free nursing it was like a whole new world of parenting, I was walking on a rainbow cloud of painlessness!


----------



## aeterna (Nov 6, 2008)

That sound like vasospasms to me... though Reynaud's has the tri-color change, if you're not noticing a really distinct three color change (I googled some videos, it was crazy!) I'd guess it's probably vasospasms resulting from tissue trauma (like latch issues).

Definitely correct the issue, if you can figure out what it is. For us.... We practiced good latching but honestly I think the thing that helped us most was him getting a little bigger. =/

In the meantime, take a B complex vitamin, use hot packs, do NOT let the nipple air dry (cover it quickly & keep it warm), and buy stock in ibuprofin. I sympathize. It took us..... Probably about a month to get mostly over the vasospasms... I do still get them on the rare occasion, but they're mild and infrequent now. Hang in there!


----------



## SilverMoon010 (Jul 15, 2009)

I'm starting to think it's probably strictly latch too causing this pain, but then I wonder....If it is truly a latch issue, would he still be getting the milk? He's gaining weight at a great pace so we know he's getting a good amount at his feedings. If he was latched wrong, I would think he wouldn't be getting a good amount, but I'm not sure. Anyone know?

Oh, I should also add my little man is eating like every 1 1/2 hours just about round the clock and these aren't measley 10-minute feedings either. It's killin' me considering my above-mentioned issues







Any suggestions?


----------



## PatioGardener (Aug 11, 2007)

Have you checked him for a tongue-tie?

ack - baby calling more later...


----------



## SilverMoon010 (Jul 15, 2009)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PatioGardener*
> 
> Have you checked him for a tongue-tie?
> 
> ack - baby calling more later...


No, not yet, but definitely plan on asking the ped tomorrow at his appointment.


----------



## pickle18 (Jan 27, 2012)

My lil dude has always been off the charts with his growth, and a very good eater since birth - even when we were having latch issues. At least in my case, it seemed like the latch problems resulted in more pain for mama, not dramatically less milk for baby. With new lil ones, they do tend to feed very often, for a long time (my guy did - about as often as you described, to the point where I felt like I only had a few minutes break between feedings!).

It sounds like he's doing great (which is something to be thankful for - at least it's not affecting BOTH of you - though you get the short end of the stick!), but if the latch *is* effecting the efficiency of his feedings, and you can find the cause/correct it, his feedings may consolidate a little bit more (of course, this also comes with age, and all breastfeeding issues, in my experience, tend to improve with age - I know patience isn't really helping right now, but it's true!). Have you contacted your OB/GYN or tried the tips from the article? Any luck?

Hang in there! Sending hugs, positive thoughts and energy your way!


----------



## onetwoten (Aug 13, 2007)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aeterna*
> 
> That sound like vasospasms to me... though Reynaud's has the tri-color change, if you're not noticing a really distinct three color change (I googled some videos, it was crazy!) I'd guess it's probably vasospasms resulting from tissue trauma (like latch issues).
> Definitely correct the issue, if you can figure out what it is. For us.... We practiced good latching but honestly I think the thing that helped us most was him getting a little bigger. =/
> In the meantime, take a B complex vitamin, use hot packs, do NOT let the nipple air dry (cover it quickly & keep it warm), and buy stock in ibuprofin. I sympathize. It took us..... Probably about a month to get mostly over the vasospasms... I do still get them on the rare occasion, but they're mild and infrequent now. Hang in there!


^^^ Everything she said. We started with a B complex and it's like night and day. Also didn't really change anything else, but it's getting so much better now as she's older and can actually open her mouth wider to take more nipple. It's not that she wasn't trying before, she just literally couldn't open wide enough.


----------



## SilverMoon010 (Jul 15, 2009)

When you cover the nipple to keep it warm after a feed, what is the best thing to use? I tried using my hand but that didn't deter the pain from coming shortly thereafter. I also tried putting my bra right back on as well to keep it from getting cold but that also doesn't stop the pain/reaction either. At this point, I am just dealing with the pain as nothing I am doing is stopping it. I tried using a heating pad last night when the pain came on and it seemed to work for a bit but the pain returned. I need to get some B Complex.

Also, anyone else have really tender/sore areola? That's another issue I have with my left breast. I noticed it's just really super tender and sore on the bottom part of my aerola under the nipple. Tonight, when I was feeding my little guy, when he latched, it was excruciatting. The other day, I noticed really tender lumps there. Not hard lumps. They're not there all the time though. Boy, I'm a mess!


----------



## SilverMoon010 (Jul 15, 2009)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pickle18*
> 
> Have you contacted your OB/GYN or tried the tips from the article? Any luck?


I actually talked to them today after I talked to yet ANOTHER lactation consultant - LOL! The lactation consultant swears I have thrush, without even hearing me out. All I said was that I had burning and she basically cut me off and told me I had thrush. Not very impressed with her. I mean, I guess it could be thrush (could it?) but it doesn't really sound like it, especially if baby has no symptoms after me having these symptoms for 2 weeks. I would think by now, he would have symptoms (wouldn't he??). I really wish there was a way they could test me for thrush. I hate taking any kind of medication so I am really hesitant about going on treatment for thrush if I don't even know if that is what I have, and am especially hesitant for baby to go on any treatment. I then called my OB and spoke to a nurse. She didn't even know you could get Raynaud's in your breast, so right then and there I knew she wouldn't be too helpful - LOL!

I have tried some of the suggestions in the article and still have some more to try. I plan on trying the olive oil. Nothing seems to have worked yet but I have faith that something will soon.


----------



## onetwoten (Aug 13, 2007)

a hot rice sock feels really good, if you can have it ready to put on as soon as you're done nursing.

oh and sooooffft fabrics! I had a piece of fleece i was holding inside my shirt that felt really nice.


----------



## Just1More (Jun 19, 2008)

I had terrible issues with my last baby. She eventually had a few little white places in her mouth, but not that tiny. Even though we didn't have classic symptoms, I'm positive we had thrush. I think I still deal with it off and on now. I had mastitis over and over, she was an awful nurser, and it hurt so bad. I had the funny color thing, and the burning, and the deep pain. Even the lymph nodes way up under my arm would swell, and I'd get the random lumps. Although, most of my pain is in the 3 places I got mastitis. It was awful. If I take iron, and watch the sugar intake, hydrate, and sleep enough, it all goes away. If that stuff gets messed up, then the right side starts hurting, then the left, and it just goes downhill from there.

She does have a lip tie. I always said there was something wrong with her latch, but it looked normal. Looking for teeth when she was nearly a year old, I saw that her upper lip is tied in 3 places. So, that explains that. It did get better as her mouth got bigger. One thing I would do is put my finger just under the nipple, and then, after her mouth was REALLY wide, I would flip it into the top of her mouth. She was able to take more in that way, and my pain would be significantly less. I would often leave my finger just under her lip to keep things pushed where they needed to be. She, too, gained normally.

I was really annoyed with the doctor's help, too. The lac consultant was confident it was thrush, despite not having classic symptoms. She said, especially by your fourth baby (in my case), your body is just run down and funky things happen. I dunno, but I do know that I was super relieved when one day around 8 weeks I suddenly realized that nursing wasn't toe curling painful anymore.

You can do it.


----------



## pickle18 (Jan 27, 2012)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Just1More*
> 
> ...It did get better as her mouth got bigger. One thing I would do is put my finger just under the nipple, and then, after her mouth was REALLY wide, I would flip it into the top of her mouth. She was able to take more in that way, and my pain would be significantly less. I would often leave my finger just under her lip to keep things pushed where they needed to be. She, too, gained normally.
> 
> ...


^^^ This!!! That is a good suggestion to get the baby to take more in. And I sooo remember that pain. Thankfully, it is now a super distant memory! You will get through this, too, OP - I promise.









I'm so sorry the article suggestions haven't worked, and that the people you reached were less than totally helpful.







I can agree that drinking tons and tons of water has certainly helped with alot of nursing issues I've had. It still sounds to me like a latch issue (especially the soreness in the areola that you described and with your babe still being so young), but it may be worth doing the treatment for thrush just to rule it out? I don't know, I'm not sure what it entails - and I completely understand your hesitation to take unnecessary meds...

Also, you don't also have any red or tender places anywhere on/under your breasts, right? Just curious because I had terrible nursing pain with mastitis (burning nipples and pain in the breast) as well. For that, warm compresses and massaging the area helped (though it also hurt a bit, not gonna lie). But so far, it doesn't sound like that's part of it.

For whatever it's worth - very proud of you for sticking with it!!!







Like Just1More, around 2-3 months I think one day I suddenly realized I wasn't totally flinching and dreading feeding time anymore - it will get better!


----------



## SilverMoon010 (Jul 15, 2009)

Thank you Pickle, and everyone else! I can just feel the love and support









I don't have those red spots but it does feel tender some areas, but I think that's just part of my issue, which I do think it must be poor latch somewhere along the lines. I think I may have some nipple damage from the earlier days when I first started BFing, maybe the first week or so he wasn't latching on properly. (Still think my left nipple is slightly harder for him to latch onto versus the right, though it's not inverted or flat.) I do notice that massaging my breasts when they are in pain doesn't help and makes it worse! LOL! I have been keeping an eye out for symptoms of mastitis, but so far I seem to be okay with that. I haven't had a fever or flu-like symptoms.

Hopefully, it is a size thing and once he gets better, it'll get easier. I notice he opens his mouth wide but closes it pretty quickly, so I don't have a lot of time to get him onto the breast. It''s a 50/50 shot!

I have a side question as well a bit OT...I'm a coffee drinker and recently switched to decaf. Is there anything in coffee itself (besides caffeine) that I would need to limit or avoid while breastfeeding? I'm wondering if, since I'm drinking decaf, can I have as many cups as I like?


----------



## JamieB (Apr 1, 2008)

Can't get the multi quote to work.

Anyway. I have had this with all three o my babies. It WILL get better. I'm trying to remember all the questions I wanted to answer without the multi quote.

Definitely vasospasms/Reynauds.. The nipple turning white then purple and the burning pain. Textbook. Probably caused by a bad latch but not necessarily. Some people experience it no matter what. You probably don't have thrush. I think you would be experiencing pain during feeds then, not just after.

Take the bit b6 complex. It completely cured me within a couple days with my first two babies. Here is a link with the dosage.

http://www.breastfeedinginc.ca/content.php?pagename=doc-V-RP

That will hopefully take the pain away. If not it likely will get better as he gets bigger. Also I'm not sure what the weather is like where you live but the warmer weather also makes a big difference. I find being cold makes it a lot worse. If you can, turn up the heat and put on a sweater while you nurse. Really helps for me.

Yes cut out caffeine!!! It makes it worse. I find using my bare hand on my nipple helps the pain Go away.

The reason thehe pain started a couple weeks in is probably that the latch is causing trauma to the nipple that built up over time. Hope that makes sense.

Hope this helps at all. Really though the b6 worked amazingly for me.

ETA. Didn't read your post properly about the caffeine. No you shouldn't need to stop drinking decaf







.


----------



## JamieB (Apr 1, 2008)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SilverMoon010*
> 
> How do doctors diagnose and differentiate as to whether a person has thrush, vasospasms, Raynaud's, or just plain old latch problems? (Do I go to my OB/GYN for this problem?) I'm not sure if I go to my doctor and explain my symptoms, she would be able to tell which issue I have. (My baby does have a ped appointment Monday, so maybe he can tell if he has thrush by looking into his mouth. I can't really tell. From what I see, there are no raised white spots or lesions at all and I assume it would be pretty obvious.)
> 
> ...


Missed this one. Most doctors have never heard of vasospasm/Reynauds of the nipple. They probably will not be much help. Sorry to be a downer. Ive had this wih all three of my babes and no dcorts had any idea how to help me. And I never had thrush either. You don't necessarily have thrush.

If I had to guess I'd say yourits probably caused by the latch in your case or it would have started sooner.

Yes it will get better when the latch improves if that's what's causing it. If you arejust prone to vasospasms the b6 should clear it up.

Also just because baby is gaining well doesn't mean the latch is good. Not saying its a problem if he is nursing every 1.5 hours for a long session but he might not if the latch was better.


----------



## SilverMoon010 (Jul 15, 2009)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JamieB*
> 
> Can't get the multi quote to work.
> Anyway. I have had this with all three o my babies. It WILL get better. I'm trying to remember all the questions I wanted to answer without the multi quote.
> ...


Very, very helpful! Thank you! What does the B6 do exactly? Also, my husband works at a pharmacy and I asked him what B6 complexes he had and he had a couple but I wasn't sure which one I should get. What particular brand did you use? Also, what other vitamins are we looking for in the B complex, anything in particular besides the B6?


----------



## SilverMoon010 (Jul 15, 2009)

BTW, when you warm your nipples after a feeding, does the burning go away right away? I noticed my pain does not really go away when I put my hand over my nipple after a feeding to warm it. It doesn't really eliminate it much, if at all. The white nipple and burning doesn't always come right away either. It could occur 20-30 minutes after a feeding and then will go away and then return out of nowhere later on, off and on. Is this what you guys experience as well? It never happens during a feeding.


----------



## onetwoten (Aug 13, 2007)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SilverMoon010*
> 
> I notice he opens his mouth wide but closes it pretty quickly, so I don't have a lot of time to get him onto the breast. It''s a 50/50 shot!


Tenley did this. She would open so wide, but then I think she was trying to make sure she grabbed the nipple, and it would cause her to pull back and close her mouth a bit. Ouch! I had to, for about a solid week, every time she latched on, I would wait until she was latched, and then as soon as she had a seal, I would put my thumb on her bottom jaw and pull it open more. It was annoying to do, but it helped. She's grown out of it now and latches well almost every time.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JamieB*
> 
> Missed this one. Most doctors have never heard of vasospasm/Reynauds of the nipple.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I mentioned it to my OB, and she just kind of nodded, but I could tell she didn't know what I was talking about.

The combo of B6 and better latch has really helped. I know someone else said pretty much the same thing, but this thread really reminded me of how bad it was. I was dread nursing all the time, and she would latch and I would have to curl my toes and breathe through the pain for 5-10 seconds before it subsided. And then after she was finished, same thing as you said, within a few minutes usually, the nipple would just start throbbing like someone had a grater on it. Now I really have almost none of that. If I'm lazy about taking the B6 for a few days, I notice some breakthrough pain, but nothing like it used to be.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SilverMoon010*
> 
> BTW, when you warm your nipples after a feeding, does the burning go away right away? I noticed my pain does not really go away when I put my hand over my nipple after a feeding to warm it. It doesn't really eliminate it much, if at all. The white nipple and burning doesn't always come right away either. It could occur 20-30 minutes after a feeding and then will go away and then return out of nowhere later on, off and on. Is this what you guys experience as well? It never happens during a feeding.


Just putting my hand on wasn't enough, it had to be someone with a significantly higher temp-- a cloth run under hot water or a hot rice sock. And it would feel loads better, but no, not completely gone, not until I started the B6. And yes for the timing of everything else. After she latched, the feedings were fine, and then out of nowhere later on, I'd be cringing and wanting to cry from pain.

Oh and showers? do you get that too? Showers were hell. I had to cover my nipples from having the water hit them directly.


----------



## JamieB (Apr 1, 2008)

I'm going crazy over this multi quote thing! Gah!!!!

Anyway. Lol. I'm not sure exactly how the b6 works but it does. I use he jamieson brand. Just regular b6 worked for me although I've heard a complex is better. Not sure which one though. Sorry!

Yes the pain happens on and off for me after nursing. It can go on for hours. Never during nursing though. Only after. My bare hand used to be enough with my first two babes but not o much this time. The vasospasms seem to get worse for each baby for me. I had to spend the night at the hospital with my ds3 and it was so so hot in there. Like I was drenched in sweat just from sitting there. Anyway I never had any pain after nursing the whole time I was there. Thought I was cured until I got home where it was a more normal temp. This is why I suggest tuning up the heat and wearing extra clothes.

If you're hand isn't enough you could try a hot water bottle or a heat pack.

And yes about the showers! Showers are the worst! Especially getting out into he cold bathroom after.


----------



## SilverMoon010 (Jul 15, 2009)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JamieB*
> 
> Yes the pain happens on and off for me after nursing. It can go on for hours. Never during nursing though. Only after.


I understand why it happens immediately (or minutes later) after nursing once the cold hits the nipple, but any idea why it happens off and on later? It notice it will happen later on when I'm just lying in bed without any additional exposure to cold or any change in temperature. Not sure why this happens and would like to understand so maybe I can accept it more easily


----------



## onetwoten (Aug 13, 2007)

I *think* it's related to the blood flow resuming to the nipple. Generally the vasospasm will occur due to compression, so as things get flowing back into the area, I think is what causes the burning.


----------



## PatioGardener (Aug 11, 2007)

Not sure if anyone asked this yet, but what does your nipple look like after baby nurses? Is it round? Is there a line on it? Is it squished like the top of a a new tube of lipstick?


----------



## JamieB (Apr 1, 2008)

Still can't quote. Sorry

I agree that it happens hours later because it takes a while for the blood flow to return. I find it's worse if my nipple gets brushed too roughly or something. I have been meaning to get those things for my bars that keep my bra away from my nipples. Does anyone know what they are called? They are like plastic shields?

Op have you tried the b6?

And another poster was asking about the shape of your nipple after nursing. If it has a crease that is usually shallower latch or tongue tie. Was his tongue checked? It could also be clamping down due to an over active let down. These would all make the vasospasms worse.


----------



## SilverMoon010 (Jul 15, 2009)

I had the ped look at him at his last visit last week and he confirmed there was no tongue-tie. However, my left nipple always looks like it is smushed down a bit after nursing, like pointing downward, not really like a tube of lipstick, just kind of like he smushed it. My right seems to look normal. I definitely think I have an overactive letdown on my left side and I do think he is clamping down. Actually, I KNOW he does clamp down sometimes because it hurts like a son-of-a-....







That has to be part of why the pain on the left side is more intense sometimes than the right. I haven't tried the B6 yet. I do notice that the pain is more bearable and I'm not sure why. I don't know if it's because I am used to it, because I cut out caffeine, or maybe because I am more aware of his latch (or all of the above!) It still bothers me sometimes but seemed to have lessened.


----------



## PatioGardener (Aug 11, 2007)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SilverMoon010*
> 
> I definitely think I have an overactive letdown on my left side and I do think he is clamping down. Actually, I KNOW he does clamp down sometimes because it hurts like a son-of-a-....
> 
> ...


http://kellymom.com/bf/supply/fast-letdown.html

http://kellymom.com/bf/concerns/mom/nipple-blanching.html

You may have already read them, but just in case...

Also, I don't trust doctors 100% to know about tongue-tie. You may want to check out the tongue-tie thread to look at some pics yourself just to see.


----------

